# NAATI CCL (Hindi)



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Team, I thought I'll make this discussion so that all the people appearing for NAATI (Hindi) can get in touch, share resources and help each other get those precious 5 points.

I will also request those who have already appeared for the exam and would like to give back to the community by sharing their experience, resource material and useful links are welcomed too.

I have booked the exam for 20th Nov, 18 in Canberra! (traveling from Sydney)

Hope this discussion helps everyone.

Namaste! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Naati ccl-hindi*

I am creating this new thread for all those candidates who are preparing for NAATI CCL in Hindi and would be appearing in CCL exam in coming months.


Please ask your questions and clarify other members' doubts.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can apply for NAATI CCL exam by visiting the following link :

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/

You will need to attach a passport photograph and a scan of an appropriate identity document (e.g. passport) to apply.

This exam will give you 5 points towards your PR application.

NAATI CCL testing will be available in the following cities:

Adelaide
Brisbane
Canberra
Hobart
Melbourne
Perth
Sydney

The candidate can apply for Visitor visa (subclass 600) to sit in this exam in Australia.


----------



## iamnewhere (Jan 26, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> You can apply for NAATI CCL exam by visiting the following link :
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/
> 
> ...


Hey,

You got 15 pt for education, have you done masters?
And how much did you score in PTE?


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

iamnewhere said:


> Hey,
> 
> You got 15 pt for education, have you done masters?
> And how much did you score in PTE?




Hi

I have bachelor degree which gives 15 points.
And for PTE, I got 87 overall with 79+ in all the tasks.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> You can apply for NAATI CCL exam by visiting the following link :
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/
> 
> ...


_Currently, CCL test sessions will be held on the following dates:

22-26 October 2018
3-7 December 2018
18-22 February 2019
8-12 April 2019
17-21 June 2019
*Outside of the dates above, NAATI may open up additional test sessions based upon demand. Only individuals who have submitted an application will be able to see additional dates.*_

I will be travelling to Sydney and will be staying there from 9th May 2019 to 29th May 2019. 

Can anyone who has applied for the test please let me know if Naati CCL - Hindi is scheduled at Sydney between the aforementioned dates? Any other location within Australia is also fine.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> _Currently, CCL test sessions will be held on the following dates:
> 
> 22-26 October 2018
> 3-7 December 2018
> ...




Have you filled the NAATI CCL exam ? Just complete the application form and you can have the dates in May 2019. Moreover, you can reschedule the exam for any number of times.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> Have you filled the NAATI CCL exam ? Just complete the application form and you can have the dates in May 2019. Moreover, you can reschedule the exam for any number of times.


Hey cjindal90. Thanks for the prompt response.

Sorry, but I don't get what you meant by fill the application form.

I just filled my personal details (including customer number), chose the language as Hindi and then chose the location as Sydney.

For Sydney, I see only 12 April 2019 as the next available date.

I checked other locations too and I see the same date and one date in October, both of which aren't possible for me.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hey cjindal90. Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> Sorry, but I don't get what you meant by fill the application form.
> 
> ...




Just apply for the exam by filling exam fees. Then you will get username, password for NAATI login website. Then you can choose dates according to your suitability.
Moreover, the dates for May,2019 would be open in March or April,2019.
If you are not able to choose the desired test dates, the amount can be refunded if exam is cancelled before 21 days of the scheduled date.

Just enter the Arena first, then only you can win the match.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> Just apply for the exam by filling exam fees. Then you will get username, password for NAATI login website. Then you can choose dates according to your suitability.
> Moreover, the dates for May,2019 would be open in March or April,2019.
> If you are not able to choose the desired test dates, the amount can be refunded if exam is cancelled before 21 days of the scheduled date.
> 
> Just enter the Arena first, then only you can win the match.


OK got it. Thanks. 

Are you preparing for Naati Hindi? If yes, then have you got your hands on any preparation material for the same and how hard to you find it?


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

kunsal said:


> OK got it. Thanks.
> 
> Are you preparing for Naati Hindi? If yes, then have you got your hands on any preparation material for the same and how hard to you find it?





Yes, I am preparing for the exam. I have got some vocab list in Hindi and some dialogues for practice. You can also download ccl tutorials app for some practice but there are some mistakes in the solutions of the dialogues.

Its not hard at all, you just need proper practice of dialogues and right strategy to follow. There are some Arihant book available for Hindi vocab available on amazon or flipkart. You can check that and learn some Hindi words.

Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> Yes, I am preparing for the exam. I have got some vocab list in Hindi and some dialogues for practice. You can also download ccl tutorials app for some practice but there are some mistakes in the solutions of the dialogues.
> 
> Its not hard at all, you just need proper practice of dialogues and right strategy to follow. There are some Arihant book available for Hindi vocab available on amazon or flipkart. You can check that and learn some Hindi words.
> 
> Let me know if you need more information.


Thanks for all the information my friend! 

I will get back to you if I need anymore information.


----------



## iamnewhere (Jan 26, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have bachelor degree which gives 15 points.
> And for PTE, I got 87 overall with 79+ in all the tasks.


Did you do your degree from India or Aus?


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

iamnewhere said:


> Did you do your degree from India or Aus?




From India.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

I was considering Naati CCL this June but was shocked to learn the price.

Is it really 800 AUD? :O

Or am I looking at the price of some other certification?

Can anyone please confirm?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I was considering Naati CCL this June but was shocked to learn the price.
> 
> Is it really 800 AUD? :O
> 
> ...


Australia immigration is a money guzzling machine

Each step cosits money

It’s 800 aud irrespective of the language chosen

Cheers


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

kunsal said:


> _Currently, CCL test sessions will be held on the following dates:
> 
> 22-26 October 2018
> 3-7 December 2018
> ...


There are no dates available in May 2019.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Gopes said:


> There are no dates available in May 2019.


No, there aren't any dates available in May. Next date available is June! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

Dates are not available even in June or July as of now...may be may(for June if there are any) or in June(for July in case someone cancels/reached test)


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gopes said:


> Dates are not available even in June or July as of now...may be may(for June if there are any) or in June(for July in case someone cancels/reached test)


Try different state. I went to a different state to take the exam. You can book a same day return flight or stay for a day. I went in the morning, took the exam in the afternoon and back by night the same day.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Any dates available in Melbourne till December?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Try different state. I went to a different state to take the exam. You can book a same day return flight or stay for a day. I went in the morning, took the exam in the afternoon and back by night the same day.


Reminds me of the famous quote of Jaime Lannister from Game of thrones

the things i do for love

Here it would be

the things i do for 5 points

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Any dates available in Melbourne till December?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Melbourne is booked out for 2019. I can see the latest availabilities. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## diablo7217 (Apr 4, 2018)

Can i make payment even without slots for 2019? My hope is that i would get called if anyone backsout...


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

diablo7217 said:


> Can i make payment even without slots for 2019? My hope is that i would get called if anyone backsout...


Yes, but no one would inform you. Just drop a message and I'll explain! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi ,

If I book a slot and not able appear as i may not be here. Are they going to refund ?

Thanks,
Robin

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> If I book a slot and not able appear as i may not be here. Are they going to refund ?
> 
> ...


The following cancellation fees apply:
• Full refund: Application withdrawn within 6 months of submitting your application and more than 21 days before your test date.
• 25% of test fee: Application withdrawn after 6 months of submitting your application and there is more than 21 days before your test date.
• 50% of test fee: Application withdrawn 21 days or less before your test date.
• 100% of test fee: No attendance at selected test date without providing written notice to NAATI (to [email protected]) at least 1 business day prior to the test.

Cheers


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NB said:


> The following cancellation fees apply:
> 
> • Full refund: Application withdrawn within 6 months of submitting your application and more than 21 days before your test date.
> 
> ...


Thank you 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Upcoming Dates NAATI CCL*

Can anyone confirm the dates for Hindi NAATI CCL in July,2019 and August,2019 ?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> Can anyone confirm the dates for Hindi NAATI CCL in July,2019 and August,2019 ?


There are no dates. All sessions for this year 2019 are booked last I checked. You can hope they opens up new sessions which is highly unlikely or try next year 2020.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> There are no dates. All sessions for this year 2019 are booked last I checked. You can hope they opens up new sessions which is highly unlikely or try next year 2020.


 I mean who have booked the test previously for July and August months. Many a times, candidates withdraw their application which results in vacant slots for CCL test. Moreover, NAATI opens up new slots in every month. Eg. 11 April was the new date for Hindi NAATI CCL exam which was not communicated earlier.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> I mean who have booked the test previously for July and August months. Many a times, candidates withdraw their application which results in vacant slots for CCL test. Moreover, NAATI opens up new slots in every month. Eg. 11 April was the new date for Hindi NAATI CCL exam which was not communicated earlier.


You are already aware of the process 
So what is your question?

Cheers


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

NB said:


> You are already aware of the process
> So what is your question?
> 
> Cheers


I want to know the exact dates of exam in July and August for Hindi, thats my only question.


----------



## bhav15 (Jan 25, 2019)

Have you appeared for CCL Hindi exam already? If yes, can you please share your experience? I'm planning to take the Exam and looking for resources to practice.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> I want to know the exact dates of exam in July and August for Hindi, thats my only question.


Why not call NAATI by yourself? You can google the phone number.

Or here's the link: https://www.naati.com.au/get-in-touch/get-in-touch/


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

bhav15 said:


> Have you appeared for CCL Hindi exam already? If yes, can you please share your experience? I'm planning to take the Exam and looking for resources to practice.


I did appear and cleared it with 76/90. Notetaking and mock test practice is most important. Vocabulary can be learned when you practice mock test and usually remains similar but the more variety of mock tests you practice the better you get at it! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Why not call NAATI by yourself? You can google the phone number.
> 
> Or here's the link: https://www.naati.com.au/get-in-touch/get-in-touch/


I have already mailed them regarding the same but they are not disclosing the dates for upcoming exams, they told that we need to check in MyNaati Portal.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyone appearing for NAATI CCL Hindi August dates?


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Can anyone suggest good material to prepare for NAATI CCL Hindi? I am outside Australia so attending to a coaching class in person is not feasible.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

MN8 said:


> Can anyone suggest good material to prepare for NAATI CCL Hindi? I am outside Australia so attending to a coaching class in person is not feasible.


Try Gumtree! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Try Gumtree!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just checked. There are plenty of ads. Have you tried any personally. If yes, could you please share the link of that Ad?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

MN8 said:


> Thanks. I just checked. There are plenty of ads. Have you tried any personally. If yes, could you please share the link of that Ad?


Any ones in top ads are good. I cleared my exam already! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Any ones in top ads are good. I cleared my exam already!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lv.onlythebrave (Jan 28, 2019)

Anyone planning to take NAATI CCL, Can someone please guide on the process for Hindi CCL test.
1. Is there any prerequisite to complete training before appearing for test?
2. Out of various option, which test needs to be selected - Translator etc.?
3. Have seen on few websites that NAATI fails the candidates on purpose and there is very strict marking and they make it very hard for people to pass the exam. How true is this?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hey mate,

1. Is there any prerequisite to complete training before appearing for test? - *NO*
2. Out of various option, which test needs to be selected - Translator etc.? - *CCL*
3. Have seen on few websites that NAATI fails the candidates on purpose and there is very strict marking and they make it very hard for people to pass the exam. How true is this? - *Their passing % is quite high so not sure which LOTE (Language other than english) you are talking about.*

NAATI CCL exam is just for claiming those 5 points for your PR application and you won't be a certified translator / interpreter

Cheers,
Pratik



lv.onlythebrave said:


> Anyone planning to take NAATI CCL, Can someone please guide on the process for Hindi CCL test.
> 1. Is there any prerequisite to complete training before appearing for test?
> 2. Out of various option, which test needs to be selected - Translator etc.?
> 3. Have seen on few websites that NAATI fails the candidates on purpose and there is very strict marking and they make it very hard for people to pass the exam. How true is this?


----------



## lv.onlythebrave (Jan 28, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 1. Is there any prerequisite to complete training before appearing for test? - *NO*
> 2. Out of various option, which test needs to be selected - Translator etc.? - *CCL*
> ...


Thanks for the info bud ! Cheers..


----------



## mkgra.aus (Jan 20, 2020)

Can we attempt NAATI CCL test from outside Australia?


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

No

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkgra.aus (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks,

Is that the only way to get community language test credits? Are other translator certifications accepted?

Thanks


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

mkgra.aus said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Is that the only way to get community language test credits? Are other translator certifications accepted?
> 
> Thanks


No, No


----------



## robin.dms2009 (Feb 3, 2020)

*NAATI Hindi Inputs Needed*

Seek inputs from those who have appeared for NAATI Hindi - 

Dear All, for scoring in CCL Hindi, is it okay to use mix (hindi + English) words, or we must focus on using hindi words only (obviously here it gets tricky, as in real time, the focus moves from translating the meaning of the sentence to finding the exact hindi word ).


----------



## Soniaku (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes if you get stuck better to say word as it is. Fluency should not get affected at any cost. Just try to convey the meaning don't stop you are not able to remember the exact word.


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

Fluency with accuracy...try as much as u can use Hindi words...

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------

